# Portland buys #24 for cash. Selects Rudy Fernandez!!! (merged)



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

*1080 says we got the 24th pick? PICK BOUGHT $$$*

any info?


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

Jack or Martell for the 24th?


----------



## SixPack (May 23, 2007)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

Done deal, Webster for the 24th to the Suns.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

KXL isn't reporting anything so far about who they gave up.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

the bad deals continue.


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

Almost looks like Pritchard thinks Oden will win games for Portland by himself. Seems like a wholesale change of the lineup and not necessarily for best.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*



Xericx said:


> the bad deals continue.


I think Webster was a bust.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

This is embarrassing.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

#6 2 years ago for the 24th this year. great.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

Well at least it's Webster and not Jack like 1080 was saying it might be. Still... UGH.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*



Todd said:


> I think Webster was a bust.



Watch him light it up in the wide open, jump shooting style of Phoenix.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*



BlazerFan said:


> Watch him light it up in the wide open, jump shooting style of Phoenix.


He missed plenty of wide open jumpers last year ...


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*



BlazerFan said:


> Watch him light it up in the wide open, jump shooting style of Phoenix.


He wasn't going anywhere with this group of guys. A change of scenery just might be a good thing for him.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

trade a 3 point shooter when we have one of the best big centers to come out of college in a decade? for a #24 draft pick?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

Webster would have thrived with Oden...Good Lord...why are we trading Martell now? He is only20 and will thrive with Steve Nash...we can all prepare ourselves for another JO for Davis deal...just get ready.


----------



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

No confirmation on what we gave up for the 24th pick....per 1080 and 750AM.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

Apparently the conditions for the 24 pick won't be officially announced till tomorrow.


Phoenix: Cash

Portland: 24th pick (Rudy Fernandez)


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

CASH for #24!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

ESPN (Bucher) just reported they BOUGHT the pick.

Please. Please. Please.

Ed O.


----------



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

We gave up cash!!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

$$$ only, not webster apparently


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

After the terrible Knicks trade I'm feeling good again!


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

its only cash


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

Bought the pick, Bucher says.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick? PICK BOUGHT $$$*

Cash!! Thank God!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

WOOOT..I still am pissed at Pritch but if we truely bought this pick, than great move! JUST NO MORRIS ALMOND!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Portland buys #24 for cash. Selects Rudy Fernandez!!!*

YAAA! I've wanted Rudy for the last two years now!!! Great pick!


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick? PICK BOUGHT $$$*

Rudy Fernandez!!!


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick? PICK BOUGHT $$$*

That is a good deal


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Portland buys #24 for cash. Selects Rudy Fernandez!!!*

I like it. I don't know where Fernandez would fit long-term, but maybe we'll sit on him a year.

Normally, I'd be pushing for Splitter ahead of Rudy, but with Channing around, I guess Fernandez makes more sense.

I feel a little better now. But the Zach deal... ugh.

Ed O.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick? PICK BOUGHT $$$*

I'm glad we kept Webster, because he's the only thing we have going for us now at SF(potentially). I'm still optimistic about Webster's future, but I'm more optimistic about RUDY FERNANDEZ!! I've been hoping Portland would draft him for awhile! He'll be dynomite off the bench for us!


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Oden -> great

Zach deal ----> all kinds of terrible

This ---> makes me feel a bit better


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm glad to see after 3 years of we wanting this guy, we finally got him.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Portland buys #24 for cash. Selects Rudy Fernandez!!!*

So does this put an end to Steve Blake coming in?

Rudy, Sergio and Jarrett?? Is Jack heading out now?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Portland buys #24 for cash. Selects Rudy Fernandez!!!*



Ed O said:


> I like it. I don't know where Fernandez would fit long-term, but maybe we'll sit on him a year.
> 
> Normally, I'd be pushing for Splitter ahead of Rudy, but with Channing around, I guess Fernandez makes more sense.
> 
> ...


His current spanish league contracts makes it likely that he sits in Spain for a year and we bring him over next year...this a page outta the Spurs book as the ESPN fellas just noted.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

good deal alot of guys are high about rudy


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Portland buys #24 for cash. Selects Rudy Fernandez!!!*



Ed O said:


> I like it. I don't know where Fernandez would fit long-term, but maybe we'll sit on him a year.
> 
> Normally, I'd be pushing for Splitter ahead of Rudy, but with Channing around, I guess Fernandez makes more sense.
> 
> ...


Keep thinking "Oden Oden Oden Oden Oden."


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Portland buys #24 for cash. Selects Rudy Fernandez!!!*



Ed O said:


> I like it. I don't know where Fernandez would fit long-term, but maybe we'll sit on him a year.
> 
> Normally, I'd be pushing for Splitter ahead of Rudy, but with Channing around, I guess Fernandez makes more sense.
> 
> ...


Maybe the Frye is part of anotehr trade. I can't see how any fan could understand the Zach deal. Wasn't it in a article a few days ago that we were asking too much for Zach per a GM?


----------



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

1080.....NY deal Done....we will buy out Francis. Does anyone have info on the trade involving
Miami and/or Philly??? ESPN.com is showing their picks with a trade involved.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Rudy may be a good backup for Francis and even for Roy...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Portland buys #24 for cash. Selects Rudy Fernandez!!!*



sa1177 said:


> His current spanish league contracts makes it likely that he sits in Spain for a year and we bring him over next year...this a page outta the Spurs book as the ESPN fellas just noted.


I know. But he's a shooting guard.

Brandon Roy is a shooting guard.

I'm not opposed to stockpiling talent, irrespective of position. But I don't see where Rudy fits in the long run with the Blazers.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*



austinpowers said:


> Does anyone have info on the trade involving
> Miami and/or Philly??? ESPN.com is showing their picks with a trade involved.


A trade of picks and cash to Miami.

Good deal for Philly. Can Cook play with Wade? I don't get it.

Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Portland buys #24 for cash. Selects Rudy Fernandez!!!*



Ed O said:


> I know. But he's a shooting guard.
> 
> Brandon Roy is a shooting guard.
> 
> ...


True...I see your point....my response...well we did just trade our backup SG.???


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Rudy is a great fit. Our bench will be nasty.
Sergio
Rudy
Martell
Frye
Joel


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

this could be the steal of the draft believe me (and again with portland and a spanish player), he's better than belinelli, i was feeling very sad for him cause he was falling too much in the draft, but all of a sudden portland buys the pick and select him, PERFECT! sergio-rudy is the runner-couple of the spanish national team.

Although he said a few hours ago he needed a top15-20 pick to pay the buy-out clause (its 1.5 mill €) so I don't know if it will be a problem, lets hope it won't.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

I like Cash, but I like Rudy too. So good trade. Plus we still have Cash. 

And there are still guys playing basketball in Spain, waiting for the day when they get to be Blazers.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: 1080 says we got the 24th pick?*

It doesn't look good for Rudy playing here this coming year though. Looks like another year from what the radio people are talking about.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I love Fernandez. Great pick.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I really wonder if this means they're going to make Brandon Roy the PG of the future.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

fer said:


> this could be the steal of the draft believe me (and again with portland and a spanish player), he's better than belinelli, i was feeling very sad for him cause he was falling too much in the draft, but all of a sudden portland buys the pick and select him, PERFECT! sergio-rudy is the runner-couple of the spanish national team.
> 
> Although he said a few hours ago he needed a top15-20 pick to pay the buy-out clause (its 1.5 mill €) so I don't know if it will be a problem, lets hope it won't.


Considering they bought the pick for probably a similar amount, I doubt they'd scoff at a buyout fee.


----------



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

Wheel's was interviewing PA and he got called back into the draft room.....then Houston drafted Brooks...some speculaton by 750 guys.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Portland buys #24 for cash. Selects Rudy Fernandez!!!*



Ed O said:


> I know. But he's a shooting guard.
> 
> Brandon Roy is a shooting guard.
> 
> ...


So... you think the Blazers strategy should be to have 1 shooting guard? Is Roy going to play 48mpg? Or do you think the 24th pick is too high to draft a backup?


----------



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Portland buys #24 for cash. Selects Rudy Fernandez!!!*

Yet another pick for cash and a 2nd rounder....#30


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

well that's the bad part, he plays as 2, and roy is there. You can expect of him to be something more than just a back-up in 2 years, and I don't see him playing the 3, he isn't strong enough. So right now he can be a really good back-up for roy.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Portland buys #24 for cash. Selects Rudy Fernandez!!!*



austinpowers said:


> Yet another pick for cash and a 2nd rounder....#30


Can't say the Blazers AREN'T being aggressive out there AGAIN. It makes for an exciting and interesting day.

I like KP's aggressiveness, but yet, this trade... bleh.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Portland buys #24 for cash. Selects Rudy Fernandez!!!*



Mateo said:


> So... you think the Blazers strategy should be to have 1 shooting guard? Is Roy going to play 48mpg? Or do you think the 24th pick is too high to draft a backup?


i usually see Ed's side of things, but his complaining here is just the sour bile overflowing from the puke sandwich we've all had to ingest from the Randolph trade. 

i'd love it if Fernandez looks like a starting-quality shooting guard next year. Roy can play some time at PG, or we just trade Fernandez for something more valuable.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Portland buys #24 for cash. Selects Rudy Fernandez!!!*



Mateo said:


> So... you think the Blazers strategy should be to have 1 shooting guard? Is Roy going to play 48mpg? Or do you think the 24th pick is too high to draft a backup?


I like Fernandez. I'm not trying to be negative. He was a good value. He might be waiting a year to come over (which is a GOOD thing for our roster).

But I just don't see where he fits in the long term.

Ed O.


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

I think Fernandez and Sergio, along with the rest of the roster, are going to make for an exciting up-tempo team.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

KP says Fernandez is another year away.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Portland buys #24 for cash. Selects Rudy Fernandez!!!*



Ed O said:


> I like Fernandez. I'm not trying to be negative. He was a good value. He might be waiting a year to come over (which is a GOOD thing for our roster).
> 
> *But I just don't see where he fits in the long term.*
> 
> Ed O.


Back up 2 guard. Possible 6th man type player. Think about San Antonio with Bruce Bowen and Manu coming in off the bench as the 6th man spark plug.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

T'was a great move, Rudy will surprise a lot of people in the future (not necessarily straight away).


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Man, this guy is legit!

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=j0HLn0v0SZ0&eurl=

WOW..........I think you guys got a steal!


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm super excited we got Rudy... I've been wanting him for three years now.

As to where he fits: My hope is that he can fill the Danny Ainge role in the old Porter/Drexler/Ainge 3-man rotation.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Fer, thanks very much for your comments. Its great to hear from someone familiar with a player.


----------



## repLica (Jun 29, 2006)

Great Pick. He may stay overseas until next year due to buy out issues, but fits perfectly as Roy backup.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

we are going to have alot of international fans


----------



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't KP at the press conf. say that he couldn't comment on Sergio and Rudy playing together because of the pending trade deal that will be complete in a week or so??? Does that mean Rusy was dealt?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

austinpowers said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't KP at the press conf. say that he couldn't comment on Sergio and Rudy playing together because of the pending trade deal that will be complete in a week or so??? Does that mean Rusy was dealt?



I believe it is because the NY deal is giving the exception that allowed the deal to happen in the first place. The original deal was dependant on us trading that exception for Jones. So if the NY trade does not go through, we don't get the exception, and can't trade for JOnes, and the trade for Fernandez would be off.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

To take full advantage of Sergio's pinpoint passing we need some guys that can move without the ball. Not since Jim Paxson have the blazers had anyone that can move without the ball like Rudy can. Y'all just wait and see, Sergio and Rudy are going to be awesome.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

When I read the title, I thought it said that the blazers bought kobe bryant for cash lol.


----------

